# KDE5/sddm gives a black screen after login



## notooth (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello,

KDE5/sddm gives me a black green after login. Can anyone help?


----------



## notooth (Oct 20, 2019)

I just fixed the problem by switching from the latest branch to the quarterly branch


----------



## acheron (Oct 21, 2019)

I think it's fixed with https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=514822


----------



## GVitaliy (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the same problem. I tried `pkg update pkg upgrade` but after reboot again black screen.


----------



## KayJay (Oct 24, 2019)

Happened to me yesterday. I guess Aceron's linked patch can fix this


----------



## GVitaliy (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm a beginner in the Unix world. And do not quite understand how to use this patch. To do this, you need to run some command or just wait for the release of a new version of the package?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2019)

GVitaliy said:


> just wait for the release of a new version of the package?


Just wait for it. Once a port has been updated the package build clusters will pick it up and eventually create the package.


----------

